# Tiniest Kibble?



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well after trying absolutely everything (Louis gave up on the Caesar also!) I finally found something he ate happily! It is nurture with pheasant by Wysong. My guys loves this but I dont give it to them very often. The kibble is very very tiny and Louis ate it with no problem, so his teeth must be fine  This morning, however, his stools were somewhat loose. I was praying it wouldn't happen, but I almost expected it because it is a very rich food. I just wanted him to get some calories though, so I thought it was worth a shot. He didn't have diarrhea, they were just not as hard as they should be. So, now my quest is to find comparable small dog kibble. I know Solid Gold Wee bits is tiny, but thats an adult food. Does anyone feed a kibble that is really really tiny? Please share


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say--when you're trying a new food--it's not uncommon to have some oddity in their elimination initially. If, after a few weeks you're still having the same problem, then I'd say it's a no go. Only trying for a day or so isn't going to give you an accurate idea of the final outcome unitl you stick with it for a while. Unless it's REALLY obvious that it's making him ill. It's better not to bounce them from food to food--especially for a little one or if your pup has IBS issues. 

I don't know about small puppy kibble--Ollie was quite large by 5 months and by putting him on an adult formula at that time it was better for him. He's now at much healthier weight for his size--by 5 months on puppy food he was almost 10lbs, now on an adult formula he's been a steady 8 1/2 for several months now. He eats Natural Balance duck and potato small bites (very small) and the NB canned. I can only give him VERY small quantities of treats that are not NB brand.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Just wanted to say--when you're trying a new food--it's not uncommon to have some oddity in their elimination initially. If, after a few weeks you're still having the same problem, then I'd say it's a no go. Only trying for a day or so isn't going to give you an accurate idea of the final outcome unitl you stick with it for a while. Unless it's REALLY obvious that it's making him ill. It's better not to bounce them from food to food--especially for a little one or if your pup has IBS issues.
> 
> I don't know about small puppy kibble--Ollie was quite large by 5 months and by putting him on an adult formula at that time it was better for him. He's now at much healthier weight for his size--by 5 months on puppy food he was almost 10lbs, now on an adult formula he's been a steady 8 1/2 for several months now. He eats Natural Balance duck and potato small bites (very small) and the NB canned. I can only give him VERY small quantities of treats that are not NB brand.[/B]


Yeah, if it were any other food I would think its because of the sudden switch, but this particular food does this to my other 3 also, so I think its just a very very rich food that they can only tolerate a tiny amount of. I only gave him a little, but I guess since he is so small it affected him. I dont understand why he ate the food he was on from the breeder for 6 months and now wont eat it. I leave it with him all day, but nothing. Oh well...I'm still going to give him a few peices of nurture if that is what he will eat, just less than last night with the hopes that his stool will firm up. I'm also going to call Wysong to see if they recommend anything that will help them digest this better. 

All of my 3 have always done great with food changes. Even if I try to mix it, once they are fed up with a particular food they wont touch it, so they just pick out the new food anyways (so the food transitioning thing doesn't quite work for us ).


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri used to be on Canine Caviar, and it's small. I've also tried Canidae, and those are small kibbles as well if I remember correctly. He didn't like the Canidae, but I know a lot of Malts on here do seem to like it.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Both of mine eat the NB Duck and Potato small kibble (thanks to Pam for the heads-up) and they love it - Sophie is eating like never before and well, Annie eats anything anyway. And, best of all we don't have to break their original kibble in half for them - yes, we actually did that. NB also came out with the tiny bone-shaped biscuit treats, too, and they love those as well. I think Blue Buffalo, if that's the right name, has a very small kibble also.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the smallest i've seen is the Drs Foster & Smith kibble. we found some at Target on sale and i was shocked at how small the adult kibble was! about half the size of the Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul kibble, i'd say. 

the buttercup loved the Chicken Soup, but it gave her toxic gas (like, I'd have to open my windows at night otherwise i would die from methane poisoning. very little exaggeration there!) and soft squishy poo. ick!

the Foster & Smith kibble was much yummier to her, she ran to her dish to eat dinner (something she has never, ever done) but it gives her a little MORE poo. solid, but MORE. and anything that she eats willingly... i'll take picking up more poo over buttercup not eating


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Nature's Variety Dry "Instinct" is a very tiny kibble and Mr Wookie LOVES it.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/content.lass...3185FTMO347D76E


GOOD LUCK!
Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Well after trying absolutely everything (Louis gave up on the Caesar also!) I finally found something he ate happily! It is nurture with pheasant by Wysong. My guys loves this but I dont give it to them very often. The kibble is very very tiny and Louis ate it with no problem, so his teeth must be fine  This morning, however, his stools were somewhat loose. I was praying it wouldn't happen, but I almost expected it because it is a very rich food. I just wanted him to get some calories though, so I thought it was worth a shot. He didn't have diarrhea, they were just not as hard as they should be. So, now my quest is to find comparable small dog kibble. I know Solid Gold Wee bits is tiny, but thats an adult food. Does anyone feed a kibble that is really really tiny? Please share [/B]


BrookeB676, How long have you had Louis now? Is it possible that he is just a bit traumatized by his new surroundings? Most of the pups I have had in my lifetime would not eat much for a day or two after getting them because they just felt uncomfortable, I suppose. He may just be one of those finicky eaters that, combined with his recent change of home, is further put off by food. Sounds like he is beginning now to eat some, so maybe his appetite will continue to improve as he gets more comfortable in his new home.

Wishing you and Louis (and hubby) the best of outcome for this pup!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Both of mine eat the NB Duck and Potato small kibble (thanks to Pam for the heads-up) and they love it - Sophie is eating like never before and well, Annie eats anything anyway. And, best of all we don't have to break their original kibble in half for them - yes, we actually did that. NB also came out with the tiny bone-shaped biscuit treats, too, and they love those as well. I think Blue Buffalo, if that's the right name, has a very small kibble also.[/B]


Blue Buffalo's vitamin bits that are mixed in with the kibble are very small, but the actual kibble is not


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Nutri Source has small kibble. No corn. http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/ If I could afford to feed my crew it would be canidae. http://www.canidae.com/
Do try the Science Diet a/d to get your little guy going. I used to board dogs. The owners would bring tons of food for them. They wouldn't eat because they were in a new place and somewhat stressed. They would eat a little, but didn't really start eating until the 3rd day.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

When Kodie was very tiny.. i have him eukanuba puppy.


----------

